
Email as backend to secure federated chat - whyagaindavid
Many of my non-tech friends are tired of sending emails. Instead why not create an app that lists latest contact names in an interface. When you click on the name&#x2F;email address, you type &quot;your chat message&quot; which is sent by the app as an email. When the &#x27;receiver&#x2F;addressee&#x27; replies it forms the chat type conversation. This would mean &#x27;users&#x27; with no smartphones are also part of conversation. If there is a &#x27;large&#x27; email then a snippet can be displayed(with a link to open in a real email client). Bonus, if one can add GPG encryption - by looking up a keyserver for that email address and sending the chat (email) with GPG. Do you think this is viable?
======
brudgers
How do the different latencies in email and chat get resolved in a way where
participating via an email client makes sense?

The way to sort that out is probably building a partial system.

Good luck.

